# Guess the Score Sunday Jan. 9th @ Suns



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's on at 8PM on WB4

Bender and Pollard are on the IL for the Pacers, though Bender may return.

No one is on the IR for the Suns

Pacers 109
Suns 104

Pacers High Scorer- Jermaine O'Neal (42)

Suns High Scorer- Steve Nash (30)


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

suns 114
pacers 103


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another tough game, I'm going to have to go with the opponent again.

Suns 112
Pacers 99


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Suns - 111
Ind - 102


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

PHO:110
IND: 101


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Leading Scorer: Jermaine O'Neal 32 Points

Suns Leading Scorer: Shawn Marion 26 Points


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Suns- 119
Pacers- 107


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 107

Suns 105


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I won't be watching this game as I'll be watching a WWE PPV. Let's hope Foster does a great defensive job on Amare. Q, JJ, and Marion are bound to kill us just like Finley, Dirk, and Stack did last night.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Some News Years Revolution for Pacers Fan. I hope Batista wins.

As for the basketball game.

Suns 115
Pacers 95


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Suns: 118
Pacers: 106

JO: 44 points
Amaré: 31 points


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> Some News Years Revolution for Pacers Fan. I hope Batista wins.


Definately HHH will.


----------



## ReggieMiller (Jan 9, 2005)

Pacers............130
suns...............120


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ReggieMiller</b>!
> Pacers............130
> suns...............120


If we score 130 tonight without Jackson or Artest, I'll single-handedly congratulate every member of our franchise, staff, and entire organization.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

**** John Greene.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

27-7 3 timeouts blown, but what do you expect this is the kind of team you need strong defense against and this is the kind of game we were despertly need Ron Artest.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

EDIT:double post


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The defense is ****ing up. Against everybody


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> The defense is ****ing up. Against everybody


Well thats what happens when you lose the DOP. It's going to be next to impossible to beat teams like the suns without Artest.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> 
> 
> Well thats what happens when you lose the DOP. It's going to be next to impossible to beat teams like the suns without Artest.


Yeah, that's why we def. shouldn't trade him.

But still, nobody misses against us. Bo ****ing Outlaw just hit a jumpshot.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Foster, JO, Tinsley, and Reggie have missed open layups.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Foster, JO, Tinsley, and Reggie have missed open layups.


I'm just completely disgusted, I've got nothing else to say.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just completely disgusted, I've got nothing else to say.


Yeah, it's almost as bad as the Pistons's Wallace/Williamson/Billups inside 2ft team.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

This game just shows how much we miss Ron Artest.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow.

Suns- 121, Pacers- 81

2:47 left.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Suns are going to beat there season high easily and beat us by the biggest deficit of the season so far.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ouch.. that's all I have say. 

I was worried that Pacers would give us a good battle since they got blown out by Mavs yesterday. 

Jimmy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Unbelievable, I didn't expect us to win this one, but I didn't think that it would be this dreadful. I guess some of us have forgotten how much we really need Ron.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

yikes:|


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

That was not so good. Suns are a good team tho. 

Pacers need to shore up their defense in a major way.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow that game really cooled down the activity around here.
Comeone guys, feedback!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score: 124-89 Suns

Pacers Fan- 40, but DQ'd
NTP- 24
Turkish- 22
theo- 26
Jermainiac Fan- 26
Bird Fan- 23
rock747- 33
DJMD- 15
PacersguyUSA- 23
ReggieMiller- 45, but DQ'd

Winner- DJMD


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Wow that game really cooled down the activity around here.
> Comeone guys, feedback!


Nothing else to say but:

We suck


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

These seem like bad times.
Pacers Fan has a Mavs logo on, we lose to the Suns by 35 points.
Can it get any worst?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> These seem like bad times.
> Pacers Fan has a Mavs logo on, we lose to the Suns by 35 points.
> Can it get any worst?


I'll get theo back next time we play the Mavs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll get theo back next time we play the Mavs.


Theres so many good things about the next game

1. It's on my Birthday

2. I get to watch it

3. I'll put you in avatar hell for another 2 months

Have fun with this avatar, and then the Dirk avatar


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

> Final Score: 124-89 Suns
> 
> Pacers Fan- 40, but DQ'd
> NTP- 24
> ...


What is DQ'd? :shy: :uhoh:

Oh, and I think we need a week of home games. What's going on with our guys?!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jama</b>!
> What is DQ'd? :shy: :uhoh:


When you guess that the wrong team wins, or when you copy someone else's score.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> 3. Michael Curry Period


That cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Right off the bat Memphis scores and Jo turns it over. JJ is starting though, great!

Tinsley hits a J.

J-Will to Battier who hits a bank shot.

Gasol hits.

8-4 Memphis

JO takes a fadaway jumpshot and misses, Foster tips it out and Reggie hits a long two.

Gasol hits over nice defense

O'Neal bothered by many Grizzlies and gets rejected. Jason Williams passes it out of bounds. He throws it out again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits. Announcers say that he fractured his nose during the 55 point game.

JJ gets his 2nd foul.

A Pacer misses, the Grizz are sloppy and we still can't get it.

JJ gets another foul, his 3rd in 5 minutes.

Gasol hits again.

14-8, not too bad.

Timeout Indy with 6:50 left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This is a game we can actually win. Except that nobody misses against us. Grizzlies shooting 100% with 5:00 left in the 1st.

We better win this. I hate Memphis second only to the Pistons, although not so much as 2 years ago.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ummm...This is the Ind/Suns game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jo with a nasty dunk.

Foster fouls Gasol.

Gasol rejects Foster, I thought he was a weak player?

JO called for his 1st foul.

Gasol hits the first

Tinsley bricks a layup.

Wright misses, Memphis's first miss.

Reggie hits off an assist by Tinsley.

Battier fouled. He hits one of two, Gasol rebounds it. JO fouls Gasol and Gasol with a nice dunk.

He hits the FT.

Gasol takes a charge from Austin Croshere. I thought Memphis sucked at D?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley dribbles all the way and is fouled by Battier. He hits both. Wells hits.

Tinsley to Croshere for the J. Wells hits over a confused Curry.

Memphis is shooting 82% to out 46%

Freddie misses, Harrison tips it, and Freddie is oblivious to the rebound.

Tinsley passes it, Earl Watson intercepts it, and falls out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Ummm...This is the Ind/Suns game?


LOL, oops.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

LMAO! When did Phoenix get Battier?


----------

